# Unexpected error occurred in Network Connections properties



## true_scorpio (Aug 8, 2008)

I hope this is the right place to post this message ...

My mother-in-law has a laptop running Windows XP Pro. She previously had it connected to the wireless network in my house. Now she has moved and is trying to connect to a dsl connection in her house. Her ISP told her she would have to change the IP address to be able to connect and gave her instructions to do so. The only problem is, every time we try to go to the properties, we get the following error: An unexpected error occurred. She was (and still is) able to connect fine wired and wirelessly at my house. 

I tried the Microsoft suggested workaround below, but it did not work. :upset:

WORKAROUND
To work around this problem, reregister the Netshell.dll file. To do so, follow these steps:
1.	Click Start, and then click Run.
2.	In the Open box, type regsvr32 %systemroot%\system32\netshell.dll, and then click OK.
3.	In the RegSvr32 dialog box, click OK.
Test to see if you can open the properties of the network connection in the Network Connections folder.

If the issue is resolved, you do not have to follow the remaining steps in this article. If the issue persists, and you receive the error message that is mentioned in the “Symptoms” section of this article, follow these steps:
1.	Click Start, and then click Run.
2.	In the Open box, type regsvr32 %systemroot%\system32\ole32.dll, and then click OK.
3.	In the RegSvr32 dialog box, click OK.
4.	Restart the computer.

Does anyone have any suggestions?? I'm desperate!

Thanks,
Mary


----------



## NeilF (Jun 6, 2008)

We read that too, when we had same prob on customer pc. Also did not work
this way did though.

Open a command line and cd to your \windows\system32 directory

Type "regsvr32 netshell.dll", and click OK in the dialog that comes up
Type "regsvr32 ole32.dll", and click OK in the dialog that comes up
reboot


----------



## true_scorpio (Aug 8, 2008)

It says: The system cannot find the path specified

-Mary


----------



## NeilF (Jun 6, 2008)

this might help you weiter http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-289493.php


----------

